

Visualize march madness - nrjones8
https://github.com/nrjones8/game-visualizer/wiki/Game-Viz

======
glaugh
Fun. Especially the heatmap. Totally spitballing here, but it'd be interesting
to see a version of the heatmap where the 0 is darkest and + or - is lighter.
You'd lose information, but it'd draw your eye to the games that are exciting.
Probably not as good as what you did but maybe interesting.

Not that interesting, but we're mid-development on an implementation of
rickshaw into our product, so it's kinda fun to pop the data in:
[https://www.statwing.com/open/datasets/73d3396fc4e83fe2d293e...](https://www.statwing.com/open/datasets/73d3396fc4e83fe2d293e6a7830d0be1cb000a4e#workspaces/14330)

------
mkjones
I'm surprised more aren't mostly-white for the first 3/4, and then they split
at the end. It seems like all the action in basketball always happens in the
last 2 "minutes."

~~~
nrjones8
yeah, perhaps because they're from only the first two rounds of the tournament
where games are more likely to be blowouts one way or another.

------
alxndr
That last graph is pretty neat... Have you charted the later games? How about
a way to do NBA games? Other sports?

~~~
nrjones8
Yeah, the newest games are now on the wiki page linked to. I've thought about
doing NBA games slightly differently -- it would be cool to see how teams
change throughout the season. So order the rows chronologically (first games
at the top, end of season at the bottom) and look for patterns that way (when
did a team peak? did they start strong but fall off later?). Unfortunately,
that loses any notion of the quality of the opponent (the "RankDiff" shown in
the NCAA plot). I'd also love to incorporate individual players -- it wouldn't
be too tough to include which players score (i.e. have a row for each player),
or some variation like that.

